# Opinions please...



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, so H said that his EA's were "just friends".... (of course)

He did sleep with one of them before we got together,,(affair on previous wife)... which how he met her friend, and they became friends....

Now to find out, the 2 other women had actually been sleeping together... and he was with them one night drinking at a club, and they went back to the ladies hotel... in which the ladies lit up a joint....

Ok,,, now the funny part.... my H says that once he realized that the women were wanting him to "join" them in a threesome.. he took off.... 

Now, mind you this is a man that now watches all kinds of porn. From lesbian, shamale, bondage, etc..... 

He was hid away in a hotel with 2 willing women, where he knew his wife would never know,, and he turned the women down? 

If you were in this situation... would you?? (If you originally wasn't a cheater and selfish b*st*rd)?? Like him.


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

When did this happen, again?

If I wasn't already involved with someone, then I would jump at the opportunity.

If I _was_ involved with someone... I wouldn't have been drinking with these women to begin with.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah right. Ask him if he wants to buy some Florida swamp land.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow,did his nose grow?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Jibril said:


> When did this happen, again?
> 
> If I wasn't already involved with someone, then I would jump at the opportunity.
> 
> If I _was_ involved with someone... I wouldn't have been drinking with these women to begin with.



No, he was trying to convince me that he has not slept with the one EA... wasn't very convincing with this....this "supposedly" all happened before he met me.. but started talking to these 2 women just last year.. and says there is NO sexual interest...

Yeah, I guess he thinks I'm that dumb...


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> No, he was trying to convince me that he has not slept with the one EA... wasn't very convincing with this....this "supposedly" all happened before he met me.. but started talking to these 2 women just last year.. and says there is NO sexual interest...
> 
> Yeah, I guess he thinks I'm that dumb...


Well, if he was trying to convince you that he didn't sleep with her by telling you _that_ story...

I can only guess that, in his scrambled way of thinking, by telling you he turned her down in the most unlikely and tempting scenario he could imagine, you would see him as some kind of moral paragon.

I think _he's_ stupid.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I may not be old, but I didn't fall off the tater truck YESTERDAY. 

Try again.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

He says that since we are separated, that he has already lost everything that means anything to him.. so what would he benefit from lying...??

I say, and if you feel you have lost everything already,, what would you benefit with the truth?


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

> what would he benefit from lying...??


Just to have the upper hand? ALL lies are about CONTROL whatever it means, control of a _certain_ outcome: being seen in a better light, avoid a conflict no matter if small or huge, to get away about something without a possible interference.. we can go on and on.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

He looks at shemale porn? Ugh. 

I would be concerned if I were you, and not just about the possibility of his unfaithfulness, but his all around general mental health.


----------



## trinolvon (Jun 13, 2012)

i dont know if your husband is telling the truth. If he never had any intentions of sleeping with those two women, he should'nt have went with them in the first place.


----------

